# cutting on cruise?



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

When you blast and cruise or cycle(lower dosages than blasts) and cruise can you cut on the cruises?

Planning to cruise on 250mg test e/week

Cheers guys


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

live2liftt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> When you blast and cruise or cycle(lower dosages than blasts) and cruise can you cut on the cruises?
> 
> ...


Been there. Tried it twice and it doesn't work. The logic behind it seemed sound enough to me at the time. 125mg of Test E gave me a serum test blood reading of 35 nmol/l which would be 5 points over the top of normal if I were natural but it's just not enough to retain mass whilst dieting. I'm on 500mg Cyp a week and eating 3-4 of the tons of spare Blue Hearts I have after training on lifting days and I'm down from 192 to 179 so far with zero strength and lean tissue loss. Pity I wasted 5 years before I learnt this. Cutting is just too catabolic. You need an anabolic or two in there just to maintain what you've got.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been cutting on 250mg test per week, working great for me mate. Diet is nailed and fat is dropping off great.

Will depend on your current level but it can work very well.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Like dr rinse said it depends what you've been blasting with, if it was a high blast then it may not be a good cut on a lower dose in terms of muscle loss.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Cutting on a cruise is great, as you will hardly lose any muscle mass. But you need an adequate amount of test to maintain, 300mg plus IMO.
> 
> This will of course effect your cycle or blast when you start that again. If your going from a cruise into a cycle, which seems common now, then you won't feel much of an increase. That's why an actual blast and cruise is much more effective, because your going from one extreme to the other.


Yeah I see what your saying I have it in more detail on this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/210109-4th-cycle-first-blast-cruise.html

if you'd like to give me feedback please as you know your stuff in regards to that


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> Been there. Tried it twice and it doesn't work. The logic behind it seemed sound enough to me at the time. 125mg of Test E gave me a serum test blood reading of 35 nmol/l which would be 5 points over the top of normal if I were natural but it's just not enough to retain mass whilst dieting. I'm on 500mg Cyp a week and eating 3-4 of the tons of spare Blue Hearts I have after training on lifting days and I'm down from 192 to 179 so far with zero strength and lean tissue loss. Pity I wasted 5 years before I learnt this. Cutting is just too catabolic. You need an anabolic or two in there just to maintain what you've got.


I agree with that, the doses need to be just as high. I would say aas is more important while cutting.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

chilisi said:


> There's no set way of how to run a blast, but yours to me just looks like a regular cycle.
> 
> A blast is in the range of 2-3 times your usual amount for 6-8 weeks, to shock the body. Going from 250mg test to 500mg isn't really a shock/blast IMO.


Yeah Stone14 mentioned that. It's more of a cycle cruise cycle.

But do you think it's a good way of upping the dosages slowly as opposed into jumping into what you class as a blast?


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Yeah of course. Your not coming off, so your only going forwards.
> 
> Blast depends on person to person. Something like 2-3 times your normal cycle, with Increased cals and workout intensity for 6-8 weeks max.


Cheers bro.

So for a example if I'm doing 500mg test 400 deca 30mg dbol and cruising on 250mg test it may be like

1-1.5g test/week

800-1g deca

60mg dbol

cruise on 500mg maybe.

how about longer esters like test E and deca? Bad idea for only 6-8 weeks?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Its still dodgy waters cutting on a cruise since your still to some degree in a catabolic state till your hormones level out, cortisol (catabolic muscle wasting hormone) is increased by the body to counter act your aas, so even tho you drop to a trt dose the 1st few weeks catabolics are still high and probably over shoot your trt test, but oviously bot as bad as if you went cold turkey to no anabolics, there will still be an anabolic crash.

If you want to cut in your cruise times then I'd wait adleast 6weeks to allow for any long esters to clear then 3-4weeks for catabolics to drop, as it takes the body about 3weeks to react to sudden hormone changes in the body, its not like an on/off switch.

So depending on your cruise time it may not be wether cutting, you should be fine with extra cardio and possibly maintainace cals but imo defo not a full on cut.

Best way to cut in cruise time imo would be dnp+ 300-600mg ew test as that test dose is proven to cause fat loss from a link posted buy aus, 600mg being far better.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

live2liftt said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> So for a example if I'm doing 500mg test 400 deca 30mg dbol and cruising on 250mg test it may be like
> 
> ...


Yeh this looks better, the way I look at it is that you pick your cruise dose, so say you cruise on 500mg ew then drop your cycles ontop of it so no matter what you will always run 500mg ew then your cycle ontop, so for example if you normally cycle 500-1000mg test, then with a cruise of 500mg, your cycle dose would be 1-1.5g test ew, cruise +cycle dose.

Because your cruise dose is now your baseline its pointless running say:

Cycle: 500mg test+400mg deca

Cruise 500mg test

Cycle 500mg test+ 400mg deca

Because your only realy benifiting from the deca as your running 500mg test anyway and your body will have adjusted to it.

This is why imo you should cruise on the lowest dose possible that suits your needs because the more you cruise on the more you need to cycle on to be effective. Now 250-300mg e7-14d is fine as a normal cruise but if your wanting to loos fat in your cruise then 500-600mg imo is a better choice from proven studies.

And imo you can't go wrong with dnp if that's an option for you.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

chilisi said:


> That's about right. Maybe another oral thrown in longer and shorter esters at the start to get the gains up and running faster. But you should be ok running higher longer ester dosages, as the active half life in Enanthate for example is 5-7 days and it will be a lot higher in amount to begin with.
> 
> Cruise is person dependant. 300mg weekly works for me, some go higher, some go lower.


I imagien this is the quickest way to put alot of mass on?

How much do you reckon you would have to increase dosages each time though because potentially you could run a fair few blasts a year


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

stone14 said:



> Yeh this looks better, the way I look at it is that you pick your cruise dose, so say you cruise on 500mg ew then drop your cycles ontop of it so no matter what you will always run 500mg ew then your cycle ontop, so for example if you normally cycle 500-1000mg test, then with a cruise of 500mg, your cycle dose would be 1-1.5g test ew, cruise +cycle dose.
> 
> Because your cruise dose is now your baseline its pointless running say:
> 
> ...


Great post once again cheers  !

Yeah that's why currently by base is 250mg test/week so I will be adding 250mg test 400 deca and 30mg dbol ontop of that for my first mini type blast then going back to 250mg test week for cruise.

I havent actually looked into dnp atall but I will do research


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Yes it's very effective.
> 
> It's all person dependant. Test and adjust and see how you feel.


Would you say there's a minimum time you should cruise for maybe half of blast time or more? I realise person dependent but as a rough guide


----------

